# [nvidia] drivers nvidia 1.0.9631 que je sais pas régler

## alpha_one_x86

J'ai démasquer le kernel gentoo sources 2.6.19-r1, mais je peu pas installer dessus mes driver nvidia (emerge nvidia-drivers). Et j'ai besoin de ce kernel vu que c'est le seul qui me permet la detection de la tenpérature de mon cpu (k8temp, car ma puce n'est pas pris en charge).

EDIT: voici mon probleme actuel: ma dpi est mal déctecter comme me résolution et ma fréquence. Alors qu'avec les ancien drivers ça marcher. 

J'ai fait ça:  *Quote:*   

> Remove the following lines:
> 
>     Load "dri"
> 
>     Load "GLCore"
> ...

 

xorg.conf:

```
# chmod 644

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "X.Org Configured"

   Screen   0   "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice   "PS/2 Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

# Serial Mouse not detected

   InputDevice   "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

#No Synaptics touchpad found

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "vbe"

#   Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "dbe"

#   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard0"

    Driver "keyboard"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

    Option "XkbOptions" "compose:rwin"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Serial Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "Microsoft"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "USB Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option   "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Synaptics"

   Driver   "synaptics"

   Option   "Protocol" "event"

   Option   "Device" ""

   Option   "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option   "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option   "TopEdge" "1900"

   Option   "BottomEdge" "4000"

   Option   "FingerLow" "25"

   Option   "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option   "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option   "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option   "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option   "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

   Option   "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option   "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   ### Available Driver options are:-

   # sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

   #Option     "sw_cursor"

   Option     "hw_cursor"

   #Option     "NoAccel"

   #Option     "ShowCache"

   #Option     "ShadowFB"

   #Option     "UseFBDev"

   #Option     "Rotate"

   Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "On"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   # The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

   Option "RenderAccel" "true"

#   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device   "Card0"

   Monitor   "Monitor0"

   DefaultColorDepth 16

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   1

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   4

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   8

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   15

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   16

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   32

      Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "device1"

    Driver "fbdev"

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Fri Dec 08, 2006 2:42 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Temet

Solutions :

1/ emerge le nvidia-driver testing

2/ tu t'assois sur l'indication de température, c'est quand même pas vital.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Si pour mon pc de bureau comme mon serveur c'est vital car c'est des systèmes de refroidissement fait maison.

----------

## Temet

... t'es vraiment, mais vraiment ... pas chiant comme mec toi!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Bah tu dopes le hamster qui court dans la roue pour faire tourner le ventilo, ça devrait passer.

Normalement, dans le changelog du nvidia-drivers, c'est marqué : "Improved interaction with newer Linux kernels." pour le 1.0.9631.

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Si pour mon pc de bureau comme mon serveur c'est vital car c'est des systèmes de refroidissement fait maison.

 

Bah avant la sortie du 2.6.19, tu faisais comment ?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## blasserre

pardonnez l'incruste   :Embarassed: 

les drivers [M] 96xx ne marchaient pas avec le gentoo-sources-2.6.18 (chez moi et chez d'autres)

Temet, confirmes-tu qu'ils marchent avec le 2.6.19 ? ce serait une excellent nouvelle   :Very Happy: 

@alpha_one_x86 : si tu comptes sur le soft pour sauver le hard... tu prends de gros risques... mais ce n'est que mon avis

----------

## Temet

Je ne confirme rien du tout, j'utilise les ck-sources avec triple surpatchage manuel! LOL

En tout cas, moi les drivers nvidia neuf mille et des brouettes, ils marchaient sur mon 2.6.18.  :Wink: 

----------

## UB|K

Un truc sympa à lire c'est le changelog, pour nvidia-drivers-1.0.9631 on peut lire:

 *Quote:*   

>   05 Dec 2006; Chris Gianelloni <wolf31o2@gentoo.org>
> 
>   files/NVIDIA_kernel-2.6.19.patch:
> 
>   Updated the NVIDIA_kernel-2.6.19.patch and closing bug #156978.
> ...

 

bref est-ce que 2 secondes de recherche et un emerge sync ne résolvent pas le problème?? si non, mea culpa

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Oui mais je m'éntéter a voiloir installer ces drivers avec ce noyau. Bref, j'ai toujours plein de probleme et je m'éparpille de trop.

----------

## Enlight

Les drivers nvidia qui passent pas ça pourrait pas être lié au fait qu'il a le support du frame buffer nvidia? Dans mes souvenirs les deux s'aimaient pas trop.

----------

## bivittatus

Je suis en testing et les drivers nvidia neuf mille et des brouettes avec le 2.6.19 ne me posent aucun problème...

----------

## blasserre

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Je suis en testing et les drivers nvidia neuf mille et des brouettes avec le 2.6.19 ne me posent aucun problème...

 

merci pour l'info, je bricole ça ce soir =)

----------

## Scullder

Tu sais, le jour où ton système de refroidissement lâchera, t'auras pas le temps de regarder la temp avec lm sensors et d'éteindre ton pc hein   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Temet

Je suis le seul à utiliser mon PC avec un pied nerveusement posé sur un interrup.....

----------

## titoucha

Il faut plus compter sur les protections internes du CPU que sur un senseur externe pour sauver le système en cas de défaillance du refroidissement.

----------

## ryo-san

@blasserre:

```
 uname -a

Linux Gentoo 2.6.19-gentoo-r1 ...

```

```

* x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  1.0.8774 1.0.8776 ~1.0.9629 1.0.9631 ~1.0.9742

     Installed:           1.0.9631

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

```

 :Smile: 

les derniers pour ma geforce4   :Crying or Very sad:  , apres je passe en legacy.

----------

## Dumble

pour ma part, quand j'ai installé cette dernière version, j'ai du faire un FEATURES="-sandbox" , sinon, ça passait pas mieux qu'avec la version précédente....

----------

## alpha_one_x86

C'est bon j'ai k8temp, et donc j'ai la température du mon cpu, ce qui me permet de calibrer corectement la tention de mon ventilo. Avec le drivers 9xxx j'ai des probleme de police, toute la police est + grosse. Je cherche toujours, d'ou ça vien. Si non, je cherche avant tout à résoudre ce probleme:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-522038.html?sid=61848645af0d968018736f5ce0814062

----------

## guilc

La taille des polices vient sans doute d'un changement dans l'autodétection du DPI.

Voir l'option UseEDIDDpi du driver (tout est expliqué dans le README des drivers nvidia /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9631/README.gz)

----------

## alpha_one_x86

En tout cas c'est peu etre mieux détecter, mais mon écran est mal détecter! les résolution et la fréquence sont trés mal détecter. Et les DPI d'avant me convener mieux. Donc il faut que je trouve comment les forcer. Et vu que je vois pas la différence avec les ancien drivers, j'ai repris mon kernel 2.6.18 que j'ai patcher, puis j'ai remit les ancien driver.

----------

## geekounet

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> En tout cas c'est peu etre mieux détecter, mais mon écran est mal détecter! les résolution et la fréquence sont trés mal détecter. Et les DPI d'avant me convener mieux. Donc il faut que je trouve comment les forcer.

 

Lis la doc que t'a indiqué guilc !!

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Je vais lire la doc apres, ma la j'ai des + gros soucis, je me fait pirater, et ma carte TV ne marche pas.

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Je vais lire la doc apres, ma la j'ai des + gros soucis, je me fait pirater, et ma carte TV ne marche pas.

 

Punaise mais tu n'as pas de chance toi   :Very Happy: 

Achètes une patte de lapin, un trèfle à quatre feuilles et fais la danse de la pluie autour de ton UC, ça résoudra ptêt tes problèmes   :Laughing: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Sans compter que j'ai cramer mon serveur il y a 2 jour (athlon FX sur socket 939), donc je doit apprendre a configurer ton mon nouveau matos. Rien que le cherche comment benchmarker mon réseau local qui il me semble qu'il viens aussi de me lancher. Et quand j'ai ete chercher l'alim pour mon serveur,(alim de marque et neuve) j'ai eu la seul qui marcher pas.

----------

## geekounet

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Sans compter que j'ai cramer mon serveur il y a 2 jour (athlon FX sur socket 939)

 

Et tu disais que ton overcloking était sans risque ... ??  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Non c'est car il a fait une chute de 3m de haut, quand il est tomber. Et quand je l'ai rebrancher il y a eu des étincelle et de la fumer partout, et tout a cramer. (sauf le hdd qui a l'air en forme mais je ne suis jamais arriver a le diagnostiquer sous linux)

----------

## kopp

Ahaha, on le savait, le lancer d'UC est une discipline dangereuse !!!!

----------

## titoucha

Tu ne t'appelles pas alpha_la_poisse   :Shocked: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

C'est aussi pour ça que je m'en sort pas. Car + j'avance + j'ai des probléme. j'ai apparament régler le blem de ma carte TV, bien que j'ai une qualiter null, avec plein de neige partout (aucun raport avec noel). Maintenant je part a la recher du bug de la console du mon pc (bug des splash).

----------

## Scullder

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Tu ne t'appelles pas alpha_la_poisse  

 

Pour butter un fx, c'est plus de la poisse à ce niveau là   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'en connait qui font planter firefox + apache + emule + kde (ou windows) en - de 5min sans le faire expres, rien quand ce mettant devant le pc. Et a chaque fois qu'il viens chez moi mon pc plante sans arret. J'ai aussi un port qui a des pc qui bug que chez lui, il m'a fait voir. et par exemple il brancher l'imprimante et sont bios ne booter plus, il branche le modem usb, et il y avait des temps noyau qui render le pc non utilisable (quelque soit l'os). Il as meme cramer sont cpu en branchant une sourie usb (bien que je pense que c'été juste un concour de circonstance) et c'est qu'un Athlon 1Ghz donc le ventilo ne fonctionner apparament plus.

----------

## Scullder

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> J'en connait qui font planter firefox + apache + emule + kde (ou windows) en - de 5min sans le faire expres, rien quand ce mettant devant le pc. Et a chaque fois qu'il viens chez moi mon pc plante sans arret.

 

Désolé de te décevoir, mais si c'est pas stable, c'est pas de sa faute. Ca faisait un peu pareil avec mes potes quand j'utilisais une ubuntu hoary preview   :Embarassed: 

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

>  J'ai aussi un port qui a des pc qui bug que chez lui, il m'a fait voir. et par exemple il brancher l'imprimante et sont bios ne booter plus,

 

Même problème chez moi avec un acer (à 300¤) et un chipset sis (imprimante en usb). C'est juste que c'est buggé au niveau du bios ou carrément du chipset, faut essayer tous les ports et différentes combinaisons de branchement (ok c'est spécial mais j'ai fini par réussir en branchant l'imprimante sur le port usb en façade).

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

>  il branche le modem usb, et il y avait des temps noyau qui render le pc non utilisable (quelque soit l'os). Il as meme cramer sont cpu en branchant une sourie usb (bien que je pense que c'été juste un concour de circonstance) et c'est qu'un Athlon 1Ghz donc le ventilo ne fonctionner apparament plus.

 

A mon avis, son pc était en train de rendre l'âme depuis longtemps.

----------

## titoucha

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> Même problème chez moi avec un acer (à 300¤) et un chipset sis (imprimante en usb). C'est juste que c'est buggé au niveau du bios ou carrément du chipset, faut essayer tous les ports et différentes combinaisons de branchement (ok c'est spécial mais j'ai fini par réussir en branchant l'imprimante sur le port usb en façade).

 

Même chose avec la carte graphique sur une CM SLI, si je mets la carte graphique dans le slot un j'ai pleins de problèmes, si je la met dans le slot deux tout est OK, je soupçonne un mauvais partage des IRQ via un Bios foireux.

----------

## PabOu

ca me fait penser à un problème (il y a longtemps déjà) :

2 pentium 3 identiques (800Mhz si je me souviens bien)

2 cartes mères identiques. même config des jumpers, chipset intel.

Ca boote pas, sur aucune des deux. On intervertit les processeurs : ca boote sur les deux. On remet comme avant, ca boote plus (on a essayé 2-3 fois).

Bref, c'était marrant, mais incompréhensible :-)

----------

## blasserre

beh moi j'y arrive pas...

* nvidia drivers 9631

* gentoo sources 2.6.19-r1

x marche mais en "failsafe"

```
No valid modes for "1440x900"

failing back to nvidia-auto-select
```

----> 640x480 la misere :'(

EDIT : au cas où ça vous donnerait des idées, un diff des logs 9631 et 8776 (<-- dernier fonctionnel)

```
0a1,3

> _XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

> _XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/rantanplan:5

> _XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

14c17

< (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Dec  8 14:47:53 2006

---

> (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.5.log", Time: Fri Dec  8 14:44:38 2006

66c69

< (++) using VT number 7

---

> (--) using VT number 7

263c266

<    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8776

---

>    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.9631

270c273

<    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8776

---

>    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.9631

284c287

< (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-8776  Mon Oct 16 21:57:32 PDT 2006

---

> (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-9631  Thu Nov  9 17:39:58 PST 2006

381a385

> (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DynamicTwinView" "0"

385,386c389,390

< (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce FX 5200 at PCI:1:0:0

< (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

---

> (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce FX 5200 at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

> (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 131072 kBytes

394a399,403

> (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1440x900"; removing.

> (WW) NVIDIA(0): 

> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode

> (WW) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select".

> (WW) NVIDIA(0): 

396,398c405,408

< (II) NVIDIA(0):     "1440x900"

< (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1440 x 900

< (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (85, 87); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config option

---

> (II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

> (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 800 x 600

> (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (47, 58); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

> (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

441c451

< (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1440x900"

---

> (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

450d459

< (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "DynamicTwinView" is not used

491a501,502

> (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Damage Notification Manager" (type: Other)

> (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Kernel RC Handler" (type: Other)

506,510c517

< SetClientVersion: 0 9

< SetKbdSettings - type: -1 rate: 30 delay: 500 snumlk: 0

< (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

< (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1440x900"

< (II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

---

> FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

```

un peu de contexte :

8776

```
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce FX 5200 at PCI:1:0:0

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.87.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce FX 5200 at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     FUS W19-1 (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): FUS W19-1 (DFP-0): 135.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): FUS W19-1 (DFP-0): Internal Single Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1440x900"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1440 x 900

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (85, 87); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:
```

9631

```
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce FX 5200 at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 131072 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.87.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce FX 5200 at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     FUS W19-1 (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): FUS W19-1 (DFP-0): 135.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): FUS W19-1 (DFP-0): Internal Single Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1440x900"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 800 x 600

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (47, 58); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

```

bref ça fait un bail que je désespère   :Confused: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Schuller, pour ton info, quand je disais ça il m'a fait planter:

firefox 1.5.0.2, 1.5.0.8, 2 sous windows, et firefox 1.5.0.8 et 2-r1 sous linux mandriva.

Pareil pour les autres logiciels, c'est peur être ça façon d'utiliser le pc.

Sur mes pc réssant: l'un refuse de booter sur de l'usb, l'autre bloque si on le reboot même au niveau du bios (il faut l'arrêter avec l'alim puis le démarrer).

EDIT: Pour blasserre:Moi aussi j'ai des probleme avec le driver, ma résolution, ni ma fréquence ni mais dpi sont bien détecter, il faut les forcer manuellement.

----------

## Temet

De toute manière, Firefox qui plante ... y a pléonasme...

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'ai modifier le titre du topic pour pas en réouvrir un. Voir 1er post, je l'édit.

----------

## blasserre

le souci était précisément ici :

```

> (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1440x900"; removing.

```

à l'origine mes modes étaient validés sans avoir recours aux Modes et autre Modeline

je m'étais donc embarqué dans une sombre histoire d'EDID 

toutes les option EDID à true ne changeaient rien et je suis tombé sur cette option magique :

```

Option "ModeValidation" "AllowNon60HzDFPModes"

```

qui comme son nom l'indique autorise les DFP à utiliser des fréquences autres que le 60Hz de rigueur...

ce qui est le cas de mon Fujitsu W19 en 1440x900 (59Hz), le mode envoyé par l'EDID de l'écran à X n'étant pas du 60Hz, le mode n'était pas validé au démarrage de X... Vérole mais Résolu

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Je teste, merci pour ce truc.

EDIT: si on pouvais n'expliquer ça:

 *Quote:*   

> Remove the following lines:
> 
>     Load "dri"
> 
>     Load "GLCore"
> ...

 

que j'ai trouver dans la doc de nvidia installer avec les drivers.

----------

## blasserre

si mes souvenirs sont bons :

dri et glcore sont les extensions 3D de x11

qui sont remplacées par celles de nvidia (glx) quand tu fais eselect opengl set nvidia

---> il faut donc que tu mettes les options correspondantes dans xorg.conf CQFE

sinon pour ton souci, paste nous le log quelque part et dis nous à quelle résolution tu veux arriver

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Donc si j'ai bien compris j'ai bien fait de virer dri et glcore?

dans le make.conf, je doit aussi virer dri?

Voila mon log:

http://first-world.no-ip.info/Xorg.0.log

La fréquence de rafréchissement, est les DPI sont mal détecter (mais police sont énorme).

----------

## Scullder

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> si mes souvenirs sont bons :
> 
> dri et glcore sont les extensions 3D de x11
> 
> qui sont remplacées par celles de nvidia (glx) quand tu fais eselect opengl set nvidia
> ...

 

cadeau : http://linux.tlk.fr/traitement-graphique/

Bonne lecture ^____^

----------

## blasserre

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> cadeau : http://linux.tlk.fr/traitement-graphique/
> 
> Bonne lecture ^____^

 

scullder m'a tuer   :Mad: 

@alpha : ton log me dit que tout est réglé au quart de poil

t'as mis quoi comme taille de police ?

pour le refresh t'as quoi comme écran ? un cathodique ou un plat branché en vga ?

comment t fais pour connaitre ta fréquence de refresh ?

----------

## Scullder

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> scullder m'a tuer   

 

Désolé, j'pa fais exprès M'sieur blasserre   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## blasserre

 *Scullder wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*   scullder m'a tuer    
> 
> Désolé, j'pa fais exprès M'sieur blasserre  

 

non je plaisante... mais j'ai commencé jusqu'à :

"Lisez çà si vous ne savez pas ce que DIX, MI, DDX, CFB, etc. signifient."

je clicke sur le lien que je venais sournoisement de zapper et là 30 pages supplémentaires  :Sad: 

donc je vais y aller mollo, mais merci en tout cas   :Very Happy: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Mon écran est un écran plat brancher sur mon port vga.

Voici les infos demander:

http://first-world.no-ip.info/ftp/imgautre/shot/

Mais ce qui me dérange c'est que ça marcher avant.

Et j'ai lu le readme a 100%

----------

## blasserre

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Mon écran est un écran plat brancher sur mon port vga.
> 
> Voici les infos demander:
> 
> http://first-world.no-ip.info/ftp/imgautre/shot/
> ...

 

active l'anti aliasing pour que ce soit moins moche

perso toutes mes fontes sont en 9

pour le 50Hz je sais pas

----------

## Scullder

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Mon écran est un écran plat brancher sur mon port vga.
> 
> Voici les infos demander:
> 
> http://first-world.no-ip.info/ftp/imgautre/shot/
> ...

 

J'en sais rien, mais en voyant tes screen, je peux voir que l'antialiasing fonctionne bien chez moi   :Laughing:  un problème de plus pour toi =)

@blasserre, j'ai lu cet article mais c'est difficile d'avoir tout en tête pour comprendre l'article au fur et à mesure en fait.

@alpha_one_x86 > Tu vas devoir toucher à xorg.conf 

- tu dois créer un (ou des) "modeline". J'ai utilisé un modeline generator : http://koala.ilog.fr/cgi-bin/nph-colas-modelines-fr

- vérifie les options HorizSync et VertRefresh de la section monitor

- regarde du côté des options "UseEdidDpi", "DynamicTwinView" et "UseEDID" (section device). La doc du driver nvidia et de ses options est dispo sur la page du driver sur nvidia.com. Tu peux aussi chercher sur le forum linux de nvnews.net.

J'avais pas mal de problème de fréquences / réso (impossible de passer au dessus de 60Hz), et l'option dynamictwinview à FALSE a résolu mon problème.

J'ai pas d'autres edidées (ahah le jeu de mot --->[] ).

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Tu peu me donner ton xorg.conf en exemple, je vais cromprendre comme ça.

EDIT voila ce que j'ai rajouter (meme si j'ai pas compris ce que j'ai fait):

```
Section "Monitor"

Identifier "monitor0"

VendorName "Generic"

ModelName "Flat Panel 1280x1024"

HorizSync 31.5-90

VertRefresh 75

Option "DynamicTwinview" "false"

Option "UseEDID" "false"

EndSection

```

Avec Option "UseEDID" "false" j'ai la bonne taille de police mais la frequence et bloquer a 75Hz, sans c'est l'inverse. Et moi je veux toute les fréquence avec la bonne police.

----------

## ghoti

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Section "Monitor"
> 
> Identifier "monitor0"
> 
> VendorName "Generic"
> ...

 

Pourquoi tu la mets dans la section monitor ?

----------

## Scullder

```
# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)

#

# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using

# values from the debconf database.

#

# Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.

# (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)

#

# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*

# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg

# package.

#

# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated

# again, run the following command:

#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/local"

#       FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/util"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/default"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

        FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

#       FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#       Load    "GLcore"

        Load    "i2c"

        Load    "bitmap"

#       Load    "dbe"

        Load    "ddc"

#       Load    "dri"

        Load    "extmod"

        Load    "freetype"

        Load    "glx"

        Load    "int10"

        Load    "type1"

        Load    "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"

        Driver          "kbd"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "fr"

#       Option          "XkbVariant"    "latin9"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Configured Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "CorePointer"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "NVIDIA Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX 5700 LE]"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        Option          "NoLogo"                "false"

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option          "NvAGP"                 "1"

        Option          "RenderAccel"           "true"

#       Option          "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option          "BackingStore"          "on"

        Option          "SaveUnder"             "on"

        Option          "UseEdidDpi"            "false"

        Option          "DynamicTwinView"       "false"

        Option          "HWCursor"              "true"

        Option          "CursorShadow"          "true"

        # to ignore all edid information

#       Option "UseEDID" "False"

        # Or to only ignore the edid modes

#       Option "ModeValidation" "NoXServerModes"

#       VideoRAM        16384

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "ViewSonic G90FB"

        Option          "DPMS"

        HorizSync       30-97

        VertRefresh     50-180

#       ModeLine "1600x1200" 210.46 1600 1672 2032 2176 1200 1202 1214 1240 #78Hz

  ModeLine "640x480" 83.86 640 672 832 896 480 482 494 520 #180Hz

  ModeLine "800x600" 108.23 800 840 1040 1120 600 602 614 640 #151Hz

  ModeLine "1024x768" 136.52 1024 1072 1312 1408 768 770 782 808 #120Hz

  ModeLine "1152x864" 148.57 1152 1200 1440 1536 864 866 878 904 #107Hz

  ModeLine "1600x1200" 210.46 1600 1672 2032 2176 1200 1202 1214 1240 #78Hz

        DisplaySize     360 270

  Gamma   0.80  0.80  0.80  # created by KGamma

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option          "Composite"     "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Default Screen"

        Device          "NVIDIA Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX 5700LE]"

        Monitor         "ViewSonic G90FB"

        # Enable 32-bit ARGB GLX Visuals

        Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

        # If you are using an older version of compiz that

        # does not support rendering into the Composite

        # Overlay Window, you will need to disable clipping

        # of GLX rendering to the X Root window with this

        # option, or you will get a blank screen after

        # starting compiz:

        Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           1

                Modes           "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           4

                Modes           "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           8

                Modes           "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           15

                Modes           "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           16

                Modes           "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           24

                Modes           "1920x1440" "1920x1200" "1856x1392" "1792x1344" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x854" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1200x800" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "Default Layout"

        Screen          "Default Screen"

        InputDevice     "Generic Keyboard"

        InputDevice     "Configured Mouse"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode    0666

EndSection
```

----------

## ghoti

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> [code]      Option          "NoLogo"                "false"

 

Après deux fois, ça m'a rendu malade. J'aime pas les pubs (ni les rhododendrons d'ailleurs !  :Wink:  )

Oui, bon, je sais -> []

----------

## Scullder

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Scullder wrote:*   [code]      Option          "NoLogo"                "false" 
> 
> Après deux fois, ça m'a rendu malade. J'aime pas les pubs (ni les rhododendrons d'ailleurs !  )
> 
> Oui, bon, je sais -> []

 

Il est beau le nouveau logo nvidia, et en plus, on peut le changer. Il faut assumer son utilisation  des driver proprio.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Bon moi je vais de windows, je connait donc que un syncro.

```
HorizSync       30-97

VertRefresh     50-180
```

donc je sais pas trop quoi mettre

Pour les ModeLine je sais pas ce que c'est ni quoi mettre. 

Mais demain je teste plein de truc avec ce xorg.conf

----------

## Scullder

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Bon moi je vais de windows, je connait donc que un syncro.
> 
> ```
> HorizSync       30-97
> 
> ...

 

Ca dépend de ton écran :p Tu dois trouver ça dans les info techniques de ton écran, "Horizontal Sync" et "Vertical Refresh".

Pour le reste, google est ton ami

----------

## titoucha

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> le souci était précisément ici :
> 
> ```
> 
> > (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1440x900"; removing.
> ...

 

Tu as aussi l'option 

```
Option          "ModeValidation"        "NoDFPNativeResolutionCheck"
```

qui m'a permis de pouvoir passer mon 1600x1200 qui fonctionnait avec les anciens pilotes mais pas les versions 9xxx.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Un truc ne marche toujours pas, j'ai mit ici mes fichier de configuration et mes log:

http://first-world.no-ip.info/ftp/prob/

Ut2004 plante en me donnant ça en console quand je change la résolution:

user@silvestre ~ $ ut2004

```
WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!

Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual

History:

Exiting due to error

user@silvestre ~ $
```

Mes je peux changer toute les autre options, mais  quand je change la résoltition ca me fait ce plantage.

----------

